# J&G Meakin Matching Tea Set



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi folks,

Last year I had a bunch of awesome trips, including a few times where I went 3 or more days in a row. One of those times, I started out on a Saturday, pulled a bunch of bottles and one teacup with a green design. I went again Sunday and pulled more bottles, then I went on Monday and pulled bottles and a matching teacup and plate.

Can anyone tell me anything about these? They are one of my best non-bottle finds. Still crossing my fingers I can find the other plate before the river reburies it for another 50 years.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow not often you find a matching set!  They look pretty heavy duty, I'm thinking maybe you've got a restaurant or hotel dump?  I know where there's a large hotel dump with all sorts of interesting hotel and railroad china, but never been able to find any whole dishes in it.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 13, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm thinking maybe you've got a restaurant or hotel dump?



That's a very interesting possibility I hadn't thought of before. I've picked this spot on the river on and off for about 8 years now and I pull a lot of condiment bottles and jars as well as sodas and beers. I have to do more research on the area, I would think it would be very out of the way to dump there as it is along a nature trail and removed from most civilization, but I don't know. It really would explain all the Heinz bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow not often you find a matching set!  They look pretty heavy duty, I'm thinking maybe you've got a restaurant or hotel dump?  I know where there's a large hotel dump with all sorts of interesting hotel and railroad china, but never been able to find any whole dishes in it.


You see the word Waldorf also. Hotel was what I thought also. I found the exact shaped teacup but was a Manila yellow. Reminded me of the ones they use in a diner. Those are a great find. I agree a set of cups and a cake plate? Saucers usually have a circular depression in the center to steady the cup.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> That's a very interesting possibility I hadn't thought of before. I've picked this spot on the river on and off for about 8 years now and I pull a lot of condiment bottles and jars as well as sodas and beers. I have to do more research on the area, I would think it would be very out of the way to dump there as it is along a nature trail and removed from most civilization, but I don't know. It really would explain all the Heinz bottles.


You'd be surprised, my hotel dump is in a bizarre isolated place as well.  Nowhere near the hotel that the trash came from, and not even within the built-up city at the time.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 14, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> You'd be surprised, my hotel dump is in a bizarre isolated place as well. Nowhere near the hotel that the trash came from, and not even within the built-up city at the time.



I think you’re on to something for sure then. I went again earlier today and had the best day of my whole 7 year career in this hobby. I’ll make a post on it but the quantity is really jarring, pun intended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> I think you’re on to something for sure then. I went again earlier today and had the best day of my whole 7 year career in this hobby. I’ll make a post on it but the quantity is really jarring, pun intended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait to see what you got. I love the china plates, bowls, cups etc. Best part for me is the crazing on the glazing! Hey that rhymes. Really though I can't wait to see what you post buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

